# Super Ich in planted tank.



## Tanan (Mar 11, 2009)

Hey guys, I think I have came across some super resistant strain of ich. I have a fully planted tank, inhabitants are Discus, bolivian rams, german rams, black neons and bronze corydoras. Inverts are nerites, ramshorns and pond snails. A friends fish tank leaked so I got his german rams and they have given ich to my tank. I raised the temperature to 29C and added 1 tbp of salt. 3 days and no effect so I upped the salt to 2 tbp per 5 gallon. It's been 10 days, the ich doesnt seem to be spreading but the rams still are peppered with white spots. I even tried netting them out and give them a bath of one hour of Malachite/formalin for one hour for 3 days. The baths have seemed to lower the spots but they are not going away. I am now thinking of taking out as many snails as I can and nuking the tank with 2ppm KMnO4 for four hours. But I dont know if that will be of any use or not. I'm also thinking about quinine sulphate 30mg pr liter but dont know if that will also hurt my inverts or not.


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

When I imported rare fish different kinds of Ich came with them. It may not have been Ich bit it did look like it. Some kinds go away in 2-3 days, some linger for more than a month. Fish died or didn't die - there was no telling what's going to happen.

After trying different medicines it became very obvious that treatments are a shot in the dark. I talked to a few people that dealt with expensive fish and fish diseases. They told me that even if the disease is identified by a scientific laboratory there is no telling if the medicine for it will work or not. 

Basically - raise the temperature and hope for the best. Everything else is just hope.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Are you sure it is ich? I once had some young oranda goldfish with ich. I tried everything, nothing worked. Then I discovered that the fish actually had a bacterial disease that looked just like ich except the spots were slightly yellowish instead of white. One course of antibiotics took care of it.


----------



## AquaBruce (May 15, 2012)

You have to raise your temp higher to 85-86f . Most strains of Ich can't reproduce above 85f . Make sure you have good surface agitation for oxygen exchange. Higher heat = less oxygen.


----------



## Tanan (Mar 11, 2009)

Yes, I'm pretty sure it's ich cause the moment I raised my temp and dosed salt every fish except rams have looked better. The spots on all the black neons are gone but there is no to little change in german rams conditions. I thought the temp fastens their life cycle. I didn't know it completely stopped their reproduction cycle. Is it true? Any sources? Right now I am going for 16 day high temp/salt treatment. If it doesnt vanishes in 16 days. I'll think about more aggressive options.


----------



## AquaBruce (May 15, 2012)

Here's a good resource http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/ich.php


----------



## junebug (Aug 5, 2013)

The rams are probably still just overstressed from moving tanks. I would raise temp another degree or two, to speed the reproduction cycle of the ICH. Do daily water changes with vacuuming to remove detached spores. Make sure you keep the heat up for at least two weeks after the ICH appears to be gone.

I'd also stop adding salt, with snails in the tank. It will kill some of those species and they will funk up your water.


----------

